# Ubuntu VServer Teamspeak Problem



## sevi (9. Juli 2009)

Hi, ich hab jetzt nen vServer und will darauf nen Teamspeak server laufen lassen. Nur immer wenn ich chown -R ts /home/ts eingeb kommt keine Rückmeldung. Wenn ich dann wget ftp://ftp.freenet.de/pub/4players/te..._20201.tar.bz2 eingeb kommt immer  "command not found".  Hab Ubuntu 64 bit drauf. Leider ist das mein erster VServer und ich hab wirklich keine Ahnung. wär schön wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## dot (9. Juli 2009)

Was passiert bei


```
/usr/bin/wget ftp://ftp.freenet.de/pub/4players/teamspeak.org/releases/ts2_server_rc2_20201.tar.bz2
```

?


----------



## sevi (9. Juli 2009)

Hab mal nen Screenshot gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Iwie kann ich nicht zum User ts wechseln. Hab die Anleitung TeamSpeak 2 -RC 2- Server unter Linux - linuxforen.de -- User helfen Usern benutzt


----------



## aurionkratos (9. Juli 2009)

Anscheined ist bei dir - warum auch immer, eigentlich sollte es vorhanden sein - wget nicht installiert.

Eventuell nützt es was, wenn du es per "apt-get install wget" dir holst, allerdings sollte es schon "ab Werk" dabei sein...


----------



## dot (9. Juli 2009)

Mach mal "locate wget". Falls es das auch nicht geben sollte, dann bitte mal "find / -name wget". Was kommt raus?
Kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass so etwas nicht vorinstalliert ist.


----------



## sevi (9. Juli 2009)

Also bei local wget kommt:
-bash: local: command not found
und bei 
find / -name wget
kommt einfach die neue Zeile zum was eingeben mit root@... vorn.
Edit:
Danke aurionkratos das mit dem wget funzt jetzt aber zum Benutzer ts kann ich iwie immernoch nicht wechseln


----------



## aurionkratos (9. Juli 2009)

Es muss "locate" heißen ;o


----------



## sevi (9. Juli 2009)

Ja sry, habs hier nur falsch getippt. Wenn ich den Server starten will dann kommt:
starting the teamspeak2 server
./teamspeak2-server_startscript: line 29: ./server_linux: No such file or directory
an was liegt das?
Hab jetzt Ubuntu 32 bit und jetzt funzt alles.  Jetzt funzt alles. Kann ich darauf eigentlich noch nebenher einen Teeworlds Server laufen lassen. Mein Server hat 1000Mhz und 512 Mb ram?


----------



## dot (10. Juli 2009)

Hast du es entpackt?
Hast du einen User angelegt?
Hast du in das Verzeichnis gewechselt
...?

Hast du nicht eventuell einen der dir das schnell macht? Ich glaube sonst, dass es laenger dauern wird 

Das mit Teeworlds sollte eigentlich gehen, wenn genug Bandbreite vorhanden ist.


----------



## sevi (10. Juli 2009)

Ja also der Teamspeak Server funzt jetzt wunderbar. Das ist die Bandbreite:
Netzwerkanbindung                1x  100 Mbit/s (shared über Hostsystem)
Bandbreite                    100  Mbit/s (shared über Hostsystem) reicht das?
Reicht die Bandbreite eig für nen Counter Strike Source Server mit ca. 16 Spielern?


----------

